
SU - Option pools and founder % on Flickr  - scarface548
http://www.flickr.com/photos/timferriss/3974513893/
======
xanados
Investors already know this. Venture capital will always call for the creation
of an option pool, and the option pool is always dilutive to the pre-money
(founders) rather than the post money. That is, if they are creating an option
pool that's going to be 10% of the fully-diluted capital stock, and they buy
30% of the company (on a fully-diluted basis), they will get 30% and founders
will get 60%. That's just the way things work.

------
cgherb911
useful bit of math

